# RIP cedar



## shaner (Oct 17, 2010)

Lost my girl to what I believe was a hemangiosarcoma. Vet does too at this point. Would have been 10 in August. 

It's tough. Cedar loved to lick and smother me. It was annoying at times being smothered and licked to death by a 90 lb dog, but I'd give anything to be drenched by her licks right now. 

I always knew that if I ever sat or lied on the floor, she'd instantly come over and start licking me. It's little things like that I'll miss the most.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm sorry - that is heartbreaking. RIP Cedar.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Sorry to hear the tough news......I'm glad you had the 10 years with Cedar....but it's always so damned tough saying goodbye. 

Hang in there.


SuperG


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

Very, very sorry for your loss.... Thank you for giving her the life she deserved.


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

I am so very sorry. :-(


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

Very sorry. I wish the vet world could cure hemangio. Sounds as if you made many good memories. Hold on to those.


----------



## K9SHOUSE (Jun 8, 2003)

So sorry. We never have enough time with them.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

I am sorry for your loss of Cedar, that is true, all the little things and just knowing they'd be right by your side.


----------



## shaner (Oct 17, 2010)

What's haunting me is she lost control of her bowels and bladder shortly before passing. Didn't pay attention at the time, but that particular smell is stuck with me. It's just crushing me, because that's all I can think of. It's all in my head, but I just can't get rid of it. It's so hard remembering anything good when that strong smell is stuck with me and brings me back to a moment that I don't want to focus on. 

It's tough. Just need time I guess.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss.
Sheilah


----------



## flynbyu2 (Apr 29, 2012)

shaner said:


> Lost my girl to what I believe was a hemangiosarcoma. Vet does too at this point. Would have been 10 in August.
> 
> It's tough. Cedar loved to lick and smother me. It was annoying at times being smothered and licked to death by a 90 lb dog, but I'd give anything to be drenched by her licks right now.
> 
> I always knew that if I ever sat or lied on the floor, she'd instantly come over and start licking me. It's little things like that I'll miss the most.


RIP Cedar 😔


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

My condolences.


----------

